# Japanny.com and Japana.uk anyone have experience with those site before



## yannguyen (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello everyone. As i said in the title. I wonder if anyone of you have experience with those japanese knife site before. Thinking to buy the Kurosaki R2 from them.
Thank you a lot


----------



## inzite (Jul 28, 2016)

they are legit.


----------



## japana (Jan 12, 2017)

yannguyen said:


> Hello everyone. As i said in the title. I wonder if anyone of you have experience with those japanese knife site before. Thinking to buy the Kurosaki R2 from them.
> Thank you a lot




Hi Yan! 
Kamila from Japana team here  We are pleased that you are interested in our shop and we are happy to tell you that we have many more amazing blades in our offer. We've just launched a new version of the site to our customers' convenience. It's much faster and user friendly. 
If you have any questions or look for any particular knife, let me know  myself or someone from my team will be happy to help.

All the best in the new year! :beer:


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 12, 2017)

^ pony up guy!


----------



## tienowen (Jan 12, 2017)

I bought usuba from japanny, fast service, delivery includes they take the time to find for me a saya also. For the price, Gin3 usuba not too expensive like another side I usually check.


----------

